# IUI AF or not??? Please help!!!!!



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi!

I had some slight spotting yesterday, 18 days after IUI.  I have had AF type cramps for a few days so was expecting it to be in full flow today and that is how it usually is with me.  But, sorry TMI coming up   there has been hardly anything today, just a bit of pinkish stuff on the tissue when I go to the loo.  Do you know if this a symptom of taking cyclogest?  I know it can delay your period (I am on cycle day 28, I was basted on day 9) but can it make your period start like this?  I really don't know what's going on and obviously I want to be phoning the hospital to book my scans for the next cycle of treatment.

Has anyone else had this?  Please help. 

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## paula29 (Nov 7, 2004)

hi sarah I'm not a nurse but my af was very strange after my iui failed i spotted for few days then got very heavy af the cyclogest does hold things off and i would phone your clinic tomorrow if afs not got going at least they can tell you what to do . i expect it probably is the wicked witch messing about its really horrible if you've had a bfn you just want to get going again good luck for your next treatment i think we may be cycling together if my af evers shows up she messing about as well take care and best wishes love paula


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Paula

Thanks for your advice.  I did call the hospital today.  The nurse told me to do a test (I hadn't done one cos thought af was on the way) and I've got to call on Friday to update her and we'll take it from there.  Have been to Boots and bought tests; the nurse said to do it in the morning.  I'm really sure I am not pg tho or if I am then this is very early miscarriage.  Spotting has been slightly heavier but it is still not a period.  I just hope it doesn't carry on like this for a few days and then just go, cos then I will have missed day 1 and won't get my scan for next cycle sorted at the right time.  It's a right nightmare!!!!

Is it IUI you are having soon?  Hope AF shows up for you soon so you can get started.  Take care and let me know how you get on.

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## nanny (Oct 14, 2005)

hi to you all was advised to send message re brown discharge and af cramps just wondering if it can happen or if its all over im losing hope rapidly hope someone can give me some advice if only for slight hope 

                  love to you all

                                kaz xxxxxxxxx


----------

